# Cervelo R3 with Rotor 3d+ and Q-Rings... thinking about getting Ultegra DI2?



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

Im thinking and saving on my next upgrade and I was wondering if anyone had experiences with Rotor 3d+ cranks/Q-rings and DI2 group? Im reading on multiple forum posts that they have problems with upshifting to the big ring (in the front)? but majority of this has been said about the S5.

Anyone have experience with this combination?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I had Q-rings and 3d+ on my old R3, but no Di2 (Sram Force) and I liked the set up a lot. I went 52/36 which was good, but as I started attacking more challenging climbs, I kind of wished I went 50/34. Q-Rings definitely have their own feel though and I liked them overall, but came away not really feeling like they were worth the extra dough.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm currently in the process of switching frames, but my current ride is a 2012 Cervelo R3 Team with 3D+ cranks and Q-Ring, and Ultegra 6870. No issues whatsoever with FD shifting. I installed 6870 because I was formerly on 2013 SRAM Red, but could never get the FD just right. Once you get the FD dialed in, you shouldn't have any issues with 6870.


----------

